# At Last - got the activation!



## Caprock (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,
I've been an active reader on the forum for a few months now. Attempted to register last month but didn't receive activation. Finally worked on the 4th attempt today and the 4th email account.
Anyway, really glad to be here and look forward to getting involved. 
Cheers!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

tell us about your car then :roll:

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

